# Purple Hair Jigs



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

any of you know where to find the purple hair jig around central ohio? i've never been to Erie for the early bite, but I hear this is all you need. I anticipate if I wait till I get to the Lake most bait shops will be low on stock or out altogether. I've also checked the BPS and Cabelas websites for them and cant find anything purple. Are these also referred to as a bucktail jig? I also called Gander in Reynoldsburg with no luck. Yet to look at Buckeye Outdoors and Fishermans Warehouse. Appreciate any help!


----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

www.walleyehairjigs.com

make sure you get stingers too, 5/8 and 3/4


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fin feather fur in ashland has them. rt 250 and I-71


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

www.olepetestackle.com sells at least 1/2 of the ones used on the reefs in the spring.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about a shortage. There have always been plenty of jigs purple, green or any other color at the local shops around the lake. It may be cheaper to just buy them once you get there instead of paying shipping on a bunch of lead.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

And I second the stinger hook remark. lots of short bites in the spring. Just be careful in the rivers and tribs trebels are illegal, they are ok on the reefs though.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

no kidding, just stop at ANY bait store anywhere close to erie and you will be in hair jig heaven.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just up in Port Clinton on business and went to Meijer to pick up some stuff. They had an entire end cap full of what you are looking for. Their fishing selection is better than any Dick's store in Columbus.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks for the help everyone. i was concidering making some other [urchases to make the shipping for the jigs worthwhile. I think I'll wait till I get to port clinton to worry about the tackle. You are right about these Columbus stores.. they don't have much when it comes to open water walleye fishing.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

You might try Buckeye outdoors. They seem to have a really strong selection in most categories. If you live east it's only about a half hour and from southwest, where I live it;s only 45 mins.!


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Fish Slayer said:


> You might try Buckeye outdoors. They seem to have a really strong selection in most categories. If you live east it's only about a half hour and from southwest, where I live it;s only 45 mins.!


I was just at Buckeye Outdoors yesterday, they did not have any of the jigs you are looking for, but, as previuosly stated, everytime I've stopped in for minnows at the bait shops by the lake they always had plenty of the hair jigs.


----------



## Walleye Hair Jigs (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to thank the member who recommended us for a source of hair jigs ... we have many new colors this year all powder painted strong eagle claw laser sharp hooks ... we give discounts to charter captains and bait shop owners also on jig orders over a 150 jigs to anyone


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks for the buckeye outdoors update nitro. I've checked both the walleyehairjigs and olepetes websites and wow i feel like a kid in a candy shop! i have always heard "purple" hair jigs, but it doesn't seem much different from my michigan stinger spoons.. millions of combinations. which colors would you all start you're collection with? I'm thinking about getting the deal on walleyehairjigs for the 12 pack with the stingers. I'm in the dark with the weight so I was thinking of getting a set in 1/2, 5/8, and 3/4. did notice the paint job looks a little fancier on olepetes though. Thinking the 12 packs should cover me a start. thanks for your guidance all!


----------



## Walleye Hair Jigs (Mar 1, 2009)

Knew2Fish

Your best bet on sizes for a typical lake erie day in the spring are the 5/8 and 3/4 the key is to stay vertical jigging most hits are light and happen on the drop so its important to keep your line as tight as you can .. the heavier jigs make this easier but on the nasty days you could have a 5 pound jig and it wouldn't help ...

by the way the 12 jig kits you can select any colors on the site just after you place a order send me a email and tell me what you would like but each set must be the same size ... Chip resistant powder painted and super strong jig hooks (3x stronger than the 570 jig hook almost all jig makers are using)


----------



## sayaword (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you can see this hair accessories . It's a varity of purple hair jiqs. Hoped that everything is OK.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the website I buy mine from, I think they are the best Ive found:

www.olepetestackle.com


----------

